# Guess the fur prices on this one



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I posted this on another forum but I'll take some guesses and see how good you guys are!










Sold some fur this Saturday to Dusty's Fur Shed in Downer, MN. Above is a picture of my son Jackson with our stuff.

We had two coyotes that on a good year Dusty said woud go for 30 each...two coyotes that were absolute junk...5 intermediate ones...a nice fox...and then a porcupine and a mink both in the round.

Any guesses on a total? All the canines were put up, and these were sold on April 4th.

*xdeano and papapete are NOT allowed to guess!*


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

$160-$180 range????


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

$100.00

How about all those beaver in the backround? Or are you shippng them?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmmmm, I'd say about $85.00 tops


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nope the beavers were Dustys. If you read the description under the pics it told what we sold. I will let guesses go until tomorrow.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

fallguy that is some nice coyotes pelts. i might talk to you about buying some next year to tan and hang in my cabin. do you sew the holes up before you strectch them ? coonman


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coonman said:


> fallguy that is some nice coyotes pelts. i might talk to you about buying some next year to tan and hang in my cabin. do you sew the holes up before you strectch them ? coonman


Geez I wish I would have known that earlier! Yeah I'd be up for that kind of a deal. I may even be able to get you some this year yet.... :wink:

Yup I sew up any holes.


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

$90


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

$85-$90


----------



## InTheWoods (Feb 17, 2009)

$125


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

$122


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

shot in the dark but around $37.50 cash


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

$52.00


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

$73.00 should be pretty close.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

$95 :-?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

113 .87$ :lame:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

$80 is my guess

$15 each for the 2 good yotes, $10 for the fox, and $40 for the rest...

am I close: :grin:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I will guess the fur buyer was feeling generous and offered you $50 for everything.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

$25.00

Nice picture though.

How did you get the mink?

Are procupine worth anything?

YoteSlapper


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, what is it?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> Well, what is it?


You sure are demanding considering you didn't even offer a guess.

InTheWoods got it right on the nose...125 total dollars.

We got 15 for the fox, 100 for the 9 coyotes (they ranged from 5-15), and 5 a piece for the porky and mink.

Considering most of you were guessing low makes me feel a little better about what we got. Oh well at least it paid for some of my new grill!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

125.00$$ - a skinning gambrel


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> 125.00$$ - a skinning gambrel


Looks like we got a spy! 8)

So are you the fella that counted out the farrels for me or are you Dusty himself--the man, the legend?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Was that your whole seasons killings, because if it was where did you keep them when it got to the upper 40's?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> Was that your whole seasons killings, because if it was where did you keep them when it got to the upper 40's?


Kept them in the garage hanging up after they were put up. That temp won't harm them none.


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

[

We got 15 for the fox, 100 for the 9 coyotes (they ranged from 5-15), and 5 a piece for the porky and mink.

Considering most of you were guessing low makes me feel a little better about what we got. Oh well at least it paid for some of my new grill![/quote]

Based on the prices we got this winter, you did above average. I really enjoy trapping/hunting. But it is kinda like fishing ,you do not want to start figuring out what it cost per pound :wink: 
Congrats to you on a good season


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > 125.00$$ - a skinning gambrel
> ...


 :huh: :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter

It looks like you are creating some homework for me. Don't worry I'll figure it out. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn! So close.


----------



## InTheWoods (Feb 17, 2009)

Fallguy, Im glad you got what you got for the fur instead of some of these guesses.  25-70 dollars would be a little rough.


----------

